# 1st walk in the woods bymyself in 15 years.



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I went for a walk in the arboretum (100 acre woods) by myself. Lucky my companion on all walks is to weak and old to go with me. I found myself in tears . He and Daisy and Then Chevy but especially Thunder were w/ me always. I walked through woods that had no paths or signs and were truly wild . I had no idea how much my beloved GSDs kept me company and safe. It ended well b/c I had my new sensor tat can keep track of my blood sugar rapid drops. last to me I was in the wood I was with Lucky who stayed with me even when I was unconscious. I miss my dogs ; god I miss daisy ,Chevy ; thunder and most especially my ever there best friend and fur child Lucky the Brave. It is so sad that two years is enough to lose two girls and Lucky is too incapacitated to be with me. God if I could just slow that dam aging process down. I 'm looking forward to Charlotte (Charlie ) coming home to us but god I miss having a walk w/Daisy and Lucky.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When is she coming home? I'm sure Lucky just appreciates sitting in the yard soaking up the sun and feeling the breeze. They should live a lot longer, they give us so much and don't even try, it's just who they are. Even if they aren't here physically, I believe they are always here in spirit. They are in our hearts, in the wind, the cool breeze, just everywhere


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry... Just be careful in the woods, diabetes' low's come on so fast..I hope you always take some 'skittles' or a juice box with you. Better still, only go in there with someone else for the time being! Sorry...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't worry Deb I had a phone.my sensor which gives every 5 minute blood sugar readings ,my glucometer as well as my phone. I was very safe. Was able to handle the lows w/ no problem.

Charlotte or Charlie as we will call her ; is w/ us the weekend of 9/25/15. We get bakck from VK on 9/17/ and we go to get her the next weekend. llombardo you definitely called this match.Thanks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm happy for all of you. I'm sure everything will be fine. I can't wait for updates enjoy your vacation and stay safe. Give Lucky a hug for me, the poor pup has gone through a lot too!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My thoughts are with you, please take care on your walks.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Too bad you didn't have one of them mule atv things. You could of taken lucky with you. "well if they are aloud there" Enjoy your Vacation, and hug Lucky everyday.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

We had ATV but I couldn't take them to the woods . Its not permitted. But I thinking about a drive around our front field and our neighbor's with Lucky in our wagon.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> My thoughts are with you, please take care on your walks.


Thank you . My new sensor really takes care of that worry.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Maggie, I am so sorry Lucky is in such bad shape. It is so difficult when they age and can't do the things with us that we so enjoyed. Enjoy your time with him.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What about a stroller for Lucky or wagon?

I'm happy for you he's still with you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bridget & Gator Bytes ,Thanks . He is eating well again and more mobile . He has spurts of energy but he is so unsteady on his feet that its not good to walk him on uneven ground.We take hi m for walks around our yard no leash as it seems to aggravate his back and throw his balance off. He strolls the fence line ,barks at the cats who live outside and tease and taunt him mercilessly. He still enjoys ice cream,cheesy puffs and P/B on anything. He gets a simple red sauce once aweek w/ pasta and a meat ball or chicken breast.Lots of chicken and pasta soup w/ greens and of course the hubbt shares the braunschweiger. But to each dog his own,


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Just make sure the peanut butter doesn't contain Xylitol, it's cropping up as a sweetener in PB, even natural ones

Otherwise, what time should I be there for dinner...lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Your right Lucky eats better then I do a lot of days. On the PB we use Simply Jeff or PB from a place where they grind the peanuts right there.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you thought about giving him Tumeric? It boosts energy and is great for arthritis and stuff like that. My senior was up and running after a couple days--she hasn't stopped either


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Have you thought about giving him Tumeric? It boosts energy and is great for arthritis and stuff like that. My senior was up and running after a couple days--she hasn't stopped either


How do you give it / Ihave the cooking variety at home. Is it different?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

A stroller is great idea! We actually bought a stroller for Molly.

I totally feel for you walking alone. When our 1st GSD mix, Mandy died, I still wanted to exercise and walk around town, but I'd end up in tears. We went everywhere together, so anywhere I went would remind me of her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ill check out the stroller . What weve been doing is to have him walk w/ out a leash in our front field and when he's tired or weak we just sit w/ him or get the tractor out with the wagon and give him a ride. What weve found is he walks about 5 minutes and then needs a break. Weve just been walking around our pond or over to our apple trees. We stop when he stops . The more uneven the ground the more difficult it is for him. I understand about the walks Gretchen.I didnt realize just how our dogs kept me company on my trips through the woods.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> How do you give it / Ihave the cooking variety at home. Is it different?


You can google Tumeric paste for dogs and they have ways to make it so it's beneficial for dogs. I get it fresh and give that way.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> You can google Tumeric paste for dogs and they have ways to make it so it's beneficial for dogs. I get it fresh and give that way.


Just did that. I just need to get some organic tumeric . Not sure what I have at home in the spice rack. Gator Bytes recommended this in another thread but I didnt follow up .Thanks llombardo.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Here ya go

Science Confirms Turmeric As Effective As 14 Drugs | The Mind Unleashed


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Just did that. I just need to get some organic tumeric . Not sure what I have at home in the spice rack. Gator Bytes recommended this in another thread but I didnt follow up .Thanks llombardo.


I go to an Indian Store. They have the root and powdered form.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just made a batch of the Golden Paste (turmeric, coconut oil, and ground pepper), and started taking it myself today. I bought the turmeric powder at the healthfood store. 

Golden Paste Turmeric Recipe


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Ill get some tomorrow.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I just made a batch of the Golden Paste (turmeric, coconut oil, and ground pepper), and started taking it myself today. I bought the turmeric powder at the healthfood store.
> 
> Golden Paste Turmeric Recipe


I'm going to check this out for me when have a chance.

After 12 weeks I finally went to hospital to have my wrist looked at.
DX was De Quervain's Tenosynovitis.

A spica splint and anti-inflam scripted. I won't give to my dog, so I'm not going to risk further injury (caused by my job) and possible surgery.

I'm such a procrastinator when it comes to treating myself.

New family doc to find next (mine is hr away), then physio once set up. Just not sure how long that's going to take (re: our health care system)
Talking to others, I'm looking at a yr of physio for recovery


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry. 
You should definitely try the golden paste. It's worth a try.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> I just made a batch of the Golden Paste (turmeric, coconut oil, and ground pepper), and started taking it myself today. I bought the turmeric powder at the healthfood store.
> 
> Golden Paste Turmeric Recipe


I also make and use golden paste. Might want to consider adding Ceylon cinnamon to avoid smelling like cat pee. ? I learned the hard way.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Saphire said:


> I also make and use golden paste. Might want to consider adding Ceylon cinnamon to avoid smelling like cat pee. ? I learned the hard way.


I've heard! I'm adding some to the next batch, LOL.


----------

